# Are you lucky?



## Xerocles (Dec 28, 2019)

Have you ever known anyone who just seemed to be "lucky"? You know, everything just naturally turned out fortuitous for them? My ex wife was one of those people (except maybe when she met me!). I often joked that she could fall into a pile of poop and come up with a diamond stuck to her posterior.
Me? Not so much. I've been the "stick your hand into a bowl of diamonds and pull out a turd" type. The only "luck" I've experienced seems to be "the harder I work, the luckier I get". Which is perseverance instead of luck.
I think that is changing! 
Looking back, it started about two months ago, when I discovered BYH. I have met the most amazing group of people, knowledgable, helpful, and friendly. And it seems also that for the past couple of months, each really momentous event that has come up in my life has quickly been followed by a "lucky" solution. Oh, I still step in the occasional pile of poop, but I'm talking about "turning point" things.
I mentioned in another thread that I have a workshop that is about to collapse. Repair comprises beams and jacks and temporary walls and no small measure of danger. The best estimate has been $600 labor, plus material. My neighbor (the one who donated 10 round bales of hay to me) introduced me to an acquaintance of his. "Larry" is a former mechanical/industrial engineer. He has made mistakes with his life, and is now an alcoholic who does any type "pick-up" work to afford booze. Oh, he maintains sobriety while working, but grabs a six pack on the way home to some serious drinking. He looked at the workshop. Immediately apprised the situation, and declared "no big deal, I've handled worse". His estimate, maybe 3 days, and you can give me $20-30 a day. Materials? Salvage the wood from a collapsed barn on the property. Ahhhh. There's that diamond sticking to my butt.
So. Last evening I was counting the "good luck" that has come my way in the last couple of months. It's impressive! And it all began just about the time I met the wonderful people at BYH. I'm definitely greatful for my turns of event. Thanks to all of you who have freely given your time, counsel, and friendship to assist me on my endeavors.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2019)

Now if that ain't a ringing endorsement of why to belong to BYH, then I don't know what one is.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Dec 28, 2019)

Congrats on your new found luck !


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 28, 2019)

Glad things are improving  for you around the farm


----------



## Bruce (Jan 1, 2020)

This guy is like Bay - Reuse, don't buy new materials. And he is right, if the other building has fallen down, use the good parts. You could probably make several nice small buildings or a smaller one from the collapsed barn.

$20-$30 a day? He must drink cheap beer


----------

